# Abused bun needs to come from San Jose CA to NJ



## dootsmom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'mtrying to get his picture &amp; "blurb" up. Having a CRSmoment!!!









This little guy needs to get here. He's on the "to be put to sleep" list.

We can move him if one person can drive, one hour and knows someone onehour away...and that person knows another person one hour away,etc....and get him across the states!!! 

We have so many people here, from all over. We should be able to do this!

Thank you. Charlotte


----------



## SAS (Jan 11, 2006)

Also, some airlines allow rabbits in petcarriers to fly in the cabin with a human, although most ask that thebun be booked at the same time as the primary traveller.Getting him closer that way may help. 

Is his adoption a done deal? Or if somebody else comes forward who is closer, is that an option as well? 

SAS


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 11, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Heather. This is a special needs bun. I have
commited myself to its needs.....Vet bills, etc..

Plane fares are a little out of my league as far as costs go.

Anyone know of someone with a private plane?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 12, 2006)

Dootsmom,

I don;t know if Jen (Cirrustwi) is still on her, but try to email her.Her b/f is a pilot...if shes not on here I will give you her email...

....If the rabbit can gets anywhere near me before Jan 22nd I would bemore than happy to get him up by you (youre only about 45 mins from meat most) 

..or if he ends up somewhere near richmond after the 24th i can help then too!

Just let me know!


----------



## SAS (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL, sorry, typed that too fast. Imeant that trying to find somebody who's flying across the countryandwilling to travelwith an extra bit of handluggage may be as easy as trying to find people who aredriving. If anybody knows of anybody planning a trip, hit 'emup. That sort of thing. 

Nice to see this little bun is going to you personally, Dootsmom, Iguess the NJ location in your post should have been the key.He'll bein great hands. 

SAS

*dootsmom wrote: *


> I just got off the phone with Heather. This is a special needs bun. I have
> commited myself to its needs.....Vet bills, etc..
> Plane fares are a little out of my league as far as costs go.
> Anyone know of someone with a private plane?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't help with transport but I know thatpet-finder has a railroad, Volunteers that form links by car mostly totransport dogs,cats and horses but I have seen requests for bunnytransport . The only problem with that is that I think it would take along time and mybe be too stressfull for the poor little guy. ifinterested go on pet-finder and click on transport...they may haveother links to other volunteer groups who do this.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 12, 2006)

That's my main concern too, Angieluv.I've contacted the "Bunderground" but, they haven't gotten back tome....I know they do large transports....not single rabbits...worth atry. LOL!!! I emailed MGM Studios and asked ifanyone is coming this way that could take him.....so manyactors/actresses are involved in animal rescue &amp; rights that Ithought it was worth a shot!!! Who knows!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 12, 2006)

Charlotte, you may want to contact Echo DogsWhite German Sheperd Rescue since we've transported for them.After all, Lacey wouldn't have made it to Guy in NY without the helpavailable through this bunny board. They havemembersacross the midwest.

Also, I could help with transport or boarding and vet care in Ohio.


----------



## SAS (Jan 12, 2006)

dootsmom* wrote:*


> I emailed MGM Studios and asked if anyone iscoming this way that could take him.....so many actors/actresses areinvolved in animal rescue &amp; rights that I thought it was wortha shot!!!


And he'd be flying first class. 

Have you tried Craigslist.org? I've have great luck withthem, in the posts and the forum section, and its especiallystrongfor the No CA area. (I'll post itif you like).

And people in the airline industry, surely somebody knows deadheadingpilots or attendents who fly across the country on pet friendlyairlines all the time.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 12, 2006)

Seniorcats......they are the first "org" that I contacted. Not a peep out of them!!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 12, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote:*


> Seniorcats......they are the first "org" that Icontacted. Not a peep out of them!!!!




What a bite! I think they wanted me to transport Thanksgiving weekend and we had a near-blizzard.

Do you mind if I cross-post to another bunny board later tonight?

Ann


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 12, 2006)

Ann, That would most appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 12, 2006)

I live about 40 min from San Jose. Ifthey can keep the bunny until Sat. afternoon, I can get him.But, I don't know who I can take him to after that. I wouldbe willing to drive a few hours in any direction on Sunday to get himto someone else. Let me know if thathelps. 

Sharon in CA


----------



## Lissa (Jan 12, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote:*


> I'mtrying to get his picture &amp; "blurb" up. Having a CRSmoment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tears2:What a sweety pie. I wish I could save themall. The number of unwanted animals out there is sodisheartening. And the breeding continues.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 12, 2006)

Dootsmom,
You said he has special needs? What are they? What I mean is, will theymake stress harder on him than the average bun? He is a pretty littleguy. I hope we can get him to you in time, it is always so sad whensomething like this happens.

ray: ray: ray: :clover: :clover:


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 12, 2006)

GentleGiants....this is the rabbit that wasposted in "Etherbun". I have a feeling he/she is going tocost me a small fortune in Vet bills!!! Gotta get him/herhere fast!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 12, 2006)

Baybeeee! What a cutie. I can't wait to see howhe blossums in your care. I'm in the upper north-west but I wish Icould help. I'll be praying for this little one to be deliver safely toyou!


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 12, 2006)

Charlotte, I posted on another board that hasdone transport before. We have members in CA and 1 in Arizonaand whole lot in the midwest. The problem is findingfolksin between. I'll let you know if I hearanything.

I winder if any of the rabbit feed, rabbit litter manufacturers wouldconsider helping? Think of the great publicity for them.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jan 12, 2006)

I could help if coming near the KY-IN state lines.

Ed


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2006)

I just saw a thing on tv about Linda Blair who is a big animal rights person. I think this is the right website.

http://www.lindablairworldheart.com/


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 13, 2006)

I live in Ca but I live in the southern part soI am not sure how much help I can be. it might be helpful tomap out a transport "schedule" so that ppl can see what "legs"you need filled.


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 13, 2006)

Bunnyslave-

Where do you live in CA. I live in Livermore, which is 40 minnorth of San Jose. I can probably drive to Fresno or evenBakersfield to get the bunny to you if needed. I have notheard back from dootsmom to see how far she has gotten in transportplans.



Sharon in CA


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 14, 2006)

*flopsysmom wrote: *


> Bunnyslave-
> 
> Where do you live in CA. I live in Livermore, which is 40 minnorth of San Jose. I can probably drive to Fresno or evenBakersfield to get the bunny to you if needed. I have notheard back from dootsmom to see how far she has gotten in transportplans.
> 
> ...


I live in Orange County (10 minutes from Disneyland,1 hourfrom LA) soIam much further south thanyou. I am not sure what the transport will require from CA toNJ but I have a feeling going from northern CA to southern CA willprobably not be the route that the transport will take huh? 

*shrugs*

Thats why I suggested someone plotting out the transport legs and that might be easier to figure out how to fill the "legs".


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you, everyone, for your offers to help this little girl get to me.
She'll be flying here on Feb 13th. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 19, 2006)

Great news! She is getting a wonderful home with you.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 19, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote: *


> Thank you, everyone, for your offers to help this little girl get to me.
> She'll be flying here on Feb 13th. I'll keep you posted!


ah so awesome! What a great valentine's day gift huh?

:inlove:


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW! What great news. How did the flight thing happen? :elephant:



Sharon in CA


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 19, 2006)

bunnyslave, I live 10 minutes from Disneyland too! good to know there are bunny lovers close by


----------



## huntress (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad you found a way to get the bunny to you!

Wanted to mention there is a yahoo group set up for people to post ifthey need or can provide transport for rabbits. Might be an option forfuture reference. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rabbit_transport/


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay......the "Bunderground" has offered to fly"lucky" to me. This transport has had all of our heads"reeling"!!! The Rescue says one thing, the fosterer saysanother. Anyway, what needs to be done is to get "Lucky" outof that "RESCUE/foster" situation, ASAP!!! The "Bunderground"will never again help them!! Long story!!! "Lucky"needs to go from the San Jose area to Los Angeles. Anyone upfor a long drive? 

Thanks, Charlotte


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

i let seniorcats know when she cross posted thisthatmy husbandand ican help a little bit.Were in Fresno, can probably go about anhour or 2 out oftown( 1 hr north, 1 hour south? or 2 hours south...?). I wishwe could help some more but we have an old truck and very limitedmoneyATM :?

So maybe Flopsysmom~&gt; us~&gt; Bunnyslave??? 

would that work?


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh gosh, I thought the transport was arrangedand didn't realize a drive was also necessary. Howdy Aloha420-I'm glad you were able to make it to RO and thanks foroffering your help. I think bunnyslave and nose-twitch areboth in the LA area so perhaps the driving part can becovered. 

Good luck Charlotte.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 23, 2006)

We're pretty much on our "last leg".Lucky is being driven to Monerey, then to Yosemite, then to LA, then tohere...kind of taking the "scenic" route!!! Thank you all,for your kind offers to help. Hopefully, she'll be here soon.


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm glad you found a way to get her.If things fall through with the driving, I can still get the bunny fromSan Jose and get her to Fresno. Looks like we have volunteersthat can take the "non-senic" route if needed. It's great tosee all of the people who will help to save the life of one bunny.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 24, 2006)

Sharon, Is it still possible for you to bring her to Monterey? Now, the fosterer is
hemming &amp; hawing....again. Both she &amp; theShelter that she works with have given us a hard time, from thebeginning! The rabbit is going to the Vets on Fridayafternoon for
its Health Certificate so that it can fly here. The Flightisn't until the 13th of February but, both myself and everyone that isinvolved with the Bunderground RR feel that the sooner we get her outof where she is, the better. They are going to care for heruntil the flight. Thanks, I appreciate anything you can do tohelp. Charlotte

973-398-4294, [email protected]


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 25, 2006)

I can get her on Friday afternoon. Ican get her to Monterey by Friday evening. Let me know theparticulars of where to go and who to meet. 



Sharon


----------



## flopsysmom (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh- Saturday morning also works if that's better for everyone.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2006)

:bump

Any news?


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 17, 2006)

She has finally come home!! SinceJanuary 10th (when I first heard of her), her wounds have healed andshe has been spayed. Everyone that has been in contact withher has fallen in love with her!! She is a real"sweetheart"!!! So many people were involved with hertransport. It began on the 28th of January, with Flopsysmompicking up the first "leg"form San Jose, and ended last night, whenNorah (with the Bunderground) flew her into Philadelphia, PA. (no cargoflight for this girl...she flew first class!!). Another 102mile drive and we finally got her home. My thanks toall. 
Charlotte


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 17, 2006)

*AWESOME!!!* 

:hug:

We've been wondering!! 

:bouquet:to all who helped! 



RO Staff

:groupparty:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 17, 2006)

:yes::jumpforjoy:

And now we'd love some updated pics!

These stories really warm my heart. Thank you so much.


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 17, 2006)

Here she is!! As you can see, she is already getting along with her
new "hubby" (Zilly, in the background).


----------



## Pipp (Mar 17, 2006)

:inlove: He's looking great! 

And 'Lucky' certainly describes this little guy, at least from this point on! 

I'm glad the flight thing worked after all. Not sure how thisone worked, but I think air travel is a'bunderground' sourcethat really should be tapped more often.

Meanwhile,we're sure bunnies everywhere are thanking you profusely for saving their brethren.



sas  and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2006)

Hooray!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy she finally got to you!

:group


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2006)

whoo hoo she is where she belongs with someonewho absolutely adores her,really....you guys are so fantastic to dothis for such a sweet bunny,to hear stories like this really makes myheart hop with joy

you guys are sooooo cool



cheryl


----------

